# Another use for lapping compound



## David Morrow (Mar 11, 2009)

I was taking my first try at lapping a cylinder today; the power cylinder for a Coss Horizontal Stirling. As warned, the compound tends to be a bit messy and gets on things it shouldn't. I cleaned it up with the rag and had an idea. I had previously rough finished the outside of the cylinder with 280 grit wet/dry sand paper in the lathe. So, while the cylinder was still in the chuck, I applied the compound and rag to the outside. I got a beautiful shiny / mat finish in just a matter of a minute or so.


----------



## gr8life (Mar 12, 2009)

Nice finish, what grit were you using?
thanks
ed


----------



## David Morrow (Mar 12, 2009)

It's 800 grit - extra fine Loctite Clover


----------



## gr8life (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks, sorry it took me so long to get back.


----------

